# Thinking of starting a blackberry messanger group for all



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

*started a blackberry messanger group for all!! Check it out, conversations on the go!*

I made a bbm groups where we can all stay connected instead of only having internet like wifi etc. This way we can ask questions and hang out all together on a great group on the road. We can answer any questions, share photos with each other or have regular chats. It'll be a great group. Go ahead and send me ur pin ill add you or you can scan the bar code and get it up and running urself. There is currently 9 members that own a wide selection of fish. Convos are really fun just talking about fish in general.

come try it out. its fun


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Not all of us have BB's.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

well im open to suggestions? what apps you guys use? i was thinking of something thats cross platform like ping chat?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

This forum comes up with tap-a-talk on my iPhone, but I think that uses the 'net connection ? 

Not sure about chat things, it's been a long time since I've used any.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

for now ill stick to bbm. its simple and efficient. ill post a thread on cross platform apps if bbm doesnt work out!

enjoy. keep an eye out by tonight for the next cross platform.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

just swiched over to iphone yesturday..


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

joe said:


> just swiched over to iphone yesturday..


o man! would have been nice to add more members! lol.

still looking for ppl! currently got 4 members that talk regularly and share pics of set ups and that are vry experienced.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

What about whatsapp? It works for iPhone, BB, android, and it's free.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> What about whatsapp? It works for iPhone, BB, android, and it's free.


im sticking to bbm atm.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

update. We have 9 members and were growing. come join its fun!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

bumpp234234


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

still going strong! dont forget to check it out!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

3 months ago when I had a bbm maybe. Iphone has me now. 

Any Whatsapp folks out there?


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

the bbm chat group is going strong. all day chats. never gets old. convert back! lol bbm on top. by far the best social experience u can get.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

*Blackberry Messanger Group For All Fish Lovers!*

I made a bbm groups where we can all stay connected instead of only having internet like wifi etc. This way we can ask questions and hang out all together on a great group on the road. We can answer any questions, share photos with each other or have regular chats. It'll be a great group. Go ahead and send me ur pin ill add you or you can scan the bar code and get it up and running urself. There is currently 9 members that own a wide selection of fish. Convos are really fun just talking about fish in general.

send me your pin through pm and ill add you asap. we all get along and we chat everyday mornings through night.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

des said:


> 3 months ago when I had a bbm maybe. Iphone has me now.
> 
> Any Whatsapp folks out there?


For whatsapp you need phone numbers. That's too hard.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

lets keep this strictly bbm related. for those who want to start another group you do that on another thread thanks!

if u guys r interested hit me up. give it a shot. its fun if you love to talk fish every now and then through the day!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

bumppppppp


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry guys! I got a new phone. Iphone.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Sorry guys! I got a new phone. Iphone.


all good brother! we'll mayb go cross platform in the future. stay tuned.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

bumppp. groups doing great. dont by shy come say sup.


----------

